# Aprender a montar un circuito en un protoboard



## Marcelo (Nov 14, 2005)

El protoboard está dividido en dos áreas principales que son los nodos y las pistas.







Los nodos tienen conexión y por ende conducen a todo lo largo (aunque algunos fabricantes deviden ese largo en dos partes). Las líneas rojas, azules, verdes y amarillas te indican como conducen los nodos. No existe conexión física entre ellos es decir, no hay conducción entre las líneas rojas, azules, verdes y amarillas.

En los nodos se acostumbra a conectar la fuente de poder que usan los circuitos o las señales que quieres inyectarle a ellos desde un equipo externo.

Por su parte, las pistas (en morado) te proveen puntos de contacto para los pines o terminales de los componentes que colocas en el protoboard siguiendo el esquemático de tu circuito, y conducen como están dibujadas. Son iguales en todo el protoboard. Las líneas moradas no tienen conexión física entre ellas (la debes hacer tu con cablecitos)

Estos funcionan como mininodos y se usan para interconectar los puntos comunes de los circuitos que montas. Cuando no te alcanzan los huecos disponibles, puedes llevar un cable desde la pista de interés a otra que esté libre y continuar allí con tus conexiones.






Supongamos que queremos montar el circuito muy sencillo de más abajo en el protoboard. 
Hay muchas formas de hacerlo y éstas son prácticamente infinitas. La forma en que interconectas depende de que tan ordenado y visionario seas, aunque la práctica te da muchas herramientas adicionales.

Hay unos circuitos que dan hasta miedo verlos por el desastre que hacemos en el protoboard, pero otros se dedican a cortar los cable y a doblarlos de manera tal que el trabajo terminado parece un obra de arte. 
Depende de cada uno.






En el protoboard, podría verse así:






Te habrás dado cuenta que en el medio de las pistas, existe un canal más ancho. Esto se hace para que los chips o integrados puedan calzar adecuadamente en las pistas. 
Como las dimensiones de los encapsulados están normalizados internacionalmente, cualquier chip que coloques, podrás ajustarlo en la manera que te muestro en este dibujo:






Las líneas azules están allí para que veas como las pistas ponen a tu disposición las conexiones a los pines del integrado. Fíjate también como interconecté los nodos con los cables rojos y azules.

Los integrados siempre se colocan de esta forma (de derecha a izquierda o de izquierda a derecha, como mejor te parezca pero nunca de arriba hacia abajo, tomando como referencia el dibujo que te hice). De todas formas no vas a poder colocarlos de esa manera porque no van a encajar.

Como ves, no es tan complicado como parece. Hay que tener cuidado de no confundir la orientación de las pista a fin de no ocasionar un cortocircuito. Por otro lado, las señales o voltajes de alimentación, tierras, etc que conectes en los nodos, los tendrás que llevar por medio de cables a las pistas u otros nodos que te interesen.

Espero que te sirva de inicio.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## sabio (Nov 18, 2005)

Hola,  tengo que hacer un sencillo sumador BCD, ya tengo todos los materiales y ya tengo el esquema de como hacerlo, pero no se como montarlo en un protoboard porque nunca he usado uno, conozco los aspectos teoricos del circuito, pero nunca he montado un circuito en un protoboard ó placa board. Quisiera saber como se usa un protoboard o saber si hay algun curso online o algo por el estilo que explique como funciona y como se implementa.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 18, 2005)

Antes de crear nuevos temas por favor utiliza la herramienta de búsqueda.

Lo que necesitas lo encuentras en este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/aprender-montar-circuito-protoboard-535/


----------



## KIDD (Ene 23, 2006)

Hola, tambien puedes buscar en internet un sencillo programa que simula un protoboard  se llama winbreadboard  y trae bastantes componentes, es muy practico.

KIDD


----------



## trapex (Ago 3, 2007)

hola amigos ando buscando algún manual o un  tutorial que me indique como armar mis pequeños circuitos en un protoboard  gracias de antemano


----------



## mabauti (Ago 3, 2007)

es muy sencillo de utilizar. checa el link :
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Placa_de_pruebas


----------



## jona (Ago 3, 2007)

Hola
una explicacion bastante completa en que consiste un protoboard.
luego te tienes que poner a armar algo por tu cuenta para ver si entendiste como usarlo correctamente,no es dificil pero a veces uno comete errores simples o las perforaciones dependiendo el uso que le des se van agrandando y no hacen contacto,no es recomendable armar circuitos que manejen como tension de entrada la de red 220v o 110v.puesto que las placas estan muy unidas.

http://www.ladelec.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=57&Itemid=44
saludos


----------



## trapex (Ago 5, 2007)

10000000gracias JONA muy inteligente tu respuesta gracias bro!!!


----------



## 207324 (Ago 15, 2007)

Una anotación: Vi algunos protoboards que tienen cuadruple linea de alimentación es decir que la linea que tu pintas de amarillo y verde esta separada a la mitad, y hay que unirla si uno así lo quiere. Es una tontería pero cuando se es principiante cuesta darse cuenta.

Saludos y Gracias por tu Excelente Aporte.


----------



## sultancete (Jul 20, 2009)

Hola amigos, en el montaje del circuito en la placa protoboard me han surgido dos dudas a ver si m pueden ayudar. 
La primera al conectar la fuente de tension tiene tres clavijas (salidas) V+ V- y GND. Cojo V+ y la conecto en la fila de arriba de mi placa protoboard y esa sera mi vcc? y la V- a mi fila de abajo y esa sera mi gnd?.
La segunda si uso dos tipos de alimentacion para el circuito por ejemplo 5 y 12 v necesitare dos tierras distintas verdad?


----------



## mabauti (Jul 20, 2009)

> La primera al conectar la fuente de tension tiene tres clavijas (salidas) V+ V- y GND. Cojo V+ y la conecto en la fila de arriba de mi placa protoboard y esa sera mi vcc? y la V- a mi fila de abajo y esa sera mi gnd?.


depende  de cuanto voltaje requieras; generalmente con V+ y GND esta bien. Utiliza el multimetro para checar el voltaje. EN cuanto a las conexiones, si hablamos de este proto auxilate de las marcas + y -







> La segunda si uso dos tipos de alimentacion para el circuito por ejemplo 5 y 12 v necesitare dos tierras distintas verdad?


puedes usar dos tierras distintas o una sola, aunque en primer caso las tendras que unir. De nuevo mi recomendacion es que uses multimetro para checar que todo esté ok


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 20, 2009)

No necesariamente.... las indicaciones en el protoboard solo son informaciónrmativas para que no te pierdas al cablear tu circuito, pero eres libre de poner 12V en GND y GND en V+, solo acuerdate para que despues no hagas un corto o conectes un circuito alrevez  

En cuanto a las tierras tambien depende, aunque en el 90% de las aplicaciones la tierra es la misma... asi con que uses una sola tierra es suficiente


----------



## alexus (Jul 20, 2009)

lo mismo que dijo chico3001.

lo unico que voy a agregar es que esa protoboard, ya que teng 3 identicas a esa, si ves en la parte inferior de la imagen entre la fila de puntos marcada como "30" y la "31", las lineas "azul y roja" estan cortadas en ambos laterales de la palca.

revisa con el multimetro, pero en las mias es asi.


----------



## jake86pc (Dic 15, 2013)

La verdad es que he visto muchos esquemas desde que empecé con la electrónica hace como seis meses y aun sigo pensando que el nodo de alimentacion negativo en DC es la tierra del circuito. ¿pero será necesaria una tierra física?, No se si tierra y masa sean lo mismo, soy nuevo aún. ...


----------



## Scooter (Dic 15, 2013)

No suele ser necesario salvo que se pida expresamente.


----------



## Det (Dic 15, 2013)

la mayoria de las veces en los diagramas te marcan en negativo de la fuente de alimentacion como tierra.  por ejemplo te marcan un punto de VCC (+ POSITIVO) y por otra parte el simbolo de tiera (- NEGATIVO).
a excepción de los circuitos que emplean alimentacion simetrica; que consta de un punto positivo (+), un punto negativo (-)  y un Gnd o tierra o punto cero. googlea fuente simetrica.
y finalmente si el circuito necesitara ir conectado a masa el circuito te lo marcaria con otro simbolo diferente a tierra, puedes googlearlo tambien


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 15, 2013)

Por convención se utiliza tierra para dar a entender que es potencial 0 (cero), es más un punto de referencia para las demás tensiones. En un diagrama se puede especificar + o - si se utilizan baterías. Además esa tierra en algunos circuitos coincide con una tierra verdadera (puesta a tierra), otros utilizan un condensador para unificar tierras en circuitos como fuentes de poder conmutadas. Y como te dijo Scooter, si es necesario entonces se utiliza la tierra real.


----------



## luigimaldini (Abr 25, 2015)

Buenas, pues bien por fin hoy compre el protoboard, viene acompañado de estos terminales "strips tie point" , alguien puede explicarme como utilizarlos y para que sirven?. 

Me refiero a esos terminales strip, dejo una foto, en la mia tambien vienen 3.

Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 25, 2015)

aaaahhhh,no tengo de esos pero supongo que el negro es la tierra y es lo mismo que las lineas azules, y el rojo es lo mismo que una de las lineas rojas y el amararillo es el de la otra linea roja

o sea que es donde se pone la o las fuentes de alimentacion.


----------



## luigimaldini (Abr 25, 2015)

Aja ok, me imagino que desde ahi hay que tirar el cablecito hasta el agujerito correspondiente,no? es decir me imagino que sirve para dejar los cablecitos fijos y conectar a esos terminales los de la fuente. Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 25, 2015)

mmm puede ser,espera a alguien  que tenga una de esas o mide continuidad entre tierra (el negro) y las filas  donde estan las lineas azules, si tienes un multimetro claro esta, si hay continuidad quiere decir que esta conectado el protoboard por debajo.

y si son para las fuentes de alimentacion.


----------



## luigimaldini (Abr 25, 2015)

Ok, gracias amigo Papirrin. Saludos.


----------

